# Can anyone recommend breeders, looking for a B&W



## OZZZ (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Ive been researching B&W's for several years now and am now in a position where I can care for one properly.

Of course, I always had my eye on Varnyards animals and now I come here and see all this fiasco about people not getting their animals. That really sucks too because it seems like his hatchlings are pretty dang tame right out of the gate which is what Ild really like to find.

Can anyone point me in the right direction and recommend breeders??


----------



## Steven. (Sep 18, 2012)

This is a tough time to find a hatching but lizardking has some 2 month old babies...

sent from my phone to your eyes


Lemme know if you need his number.. 

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 18, 2012)

Search Kingsnake as a backup plan.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 18, 2012)

TEGUTERRA, varnyard never sent my tegu. I emailed johnny from tegu terra last week and now my baby is coming tomorrow. He gave me great customer service and always responded back quickly. I highly reccommend him.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm still going to say it, don't hate me everyone but Bobby sure was very nice and great service to me. My service was great with him.. There is now a lot going on but again he was great when dealing with him and hey look at Biggin!!!! couldn't ask for a better Tegu  His tegu's are the cream of the crop..


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 18, 2012)

Peep out fauna classified ads. A ton on there.


----------



## OZZZ (Sep 18, 2012)

Ya it sucks Ild really like to get one of his extremes ... but not with this kind of record.

Thanks for the input Ill look into all these suggestions.

Thanks and Im all ears if anyone has any more!


----------



## anelk002 (Sep 18, 2012)

Tegu terra I emailed today I'm gettin mine Thursday ) so much easier than dealing with bobby. He responds back super quick


----------



## OZZZ (Sep 18, 2012)

I contacted tegu terra and will hear back tomorrow I'm sure. I gotta be honest though from the little browsing I did I can't say I like the look of his adults. maybe just bad pics but they seem very dull and drab. I really like a high contrast type with dark black and bright white. 

Again though... I only looked at like thirty pics or so. Anyone have any pics of their adult tegus from TT ? As of now I'm still looking around.


----------



## OZZZ (Sep 19, 2012)

You know... after looking more at the pics Im not sure if thats the case. It looks like the adults of his I was looking at are housed outside - which would mean they are digging around in the dirt all day, which very well could be what Im seeing in the pics as far as coloration goes. 

Anyway Ive been scouring through all these suggestions if anyone else has any more Im all ears and really appreciate the input.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 19, 2012)

I think TeguTerra might have a few left.


----------



## OZZZ (Sep 19, 2012)

Well ... I ended up going with TeguTerra afterall. The guy sure is friendly and right on top of emails/phone calls.

I have a Chocoan coming on Wed


----------



## Steven. (Sep 19, 2012)

OZZZ said:


> Well ... I ended up going with TeguTerra afterall. The guy sure is friendly and right on top of emails/phone calls.
> 
> I have a Chocoan coming on Wed



Hatchling?.. or couple months?..


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 20, 2012)

Aren't chachoans the same as extremes color and growth

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 20, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> Aren't chachoans the same as extremes color and growth
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



No two animals will be 'the same' in color and growth, but yes- chacoans and extremes are the same locale.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Sep 20, 2012)

Extremes, chacoans, and black and whites are all the same species. Slightly different locale is what causes the color and size differences. But it is possible for a normal b&w to be just as big or bigger and just as white or whiter.


----------



## OZZZ (Sep 20, 2012)

Steven. said:


> OZZZ said:
> 
> 
> > Well ... I ended up going with TeguTerra afterall. The guy sure is friendly and right on top of emails/phone calls.
> ...




He said their a couple months old now. In our conversation he said something along the lines that these are "pretty big" and not hatchlings.

I forgot to ask him just how big though. Im placing an order for frozen rodents and what not and realized Im not sure what size to purchase.

Also, Im thinking about starting a Dubia colony.

My only issue is that it will take several months before its up and running .. and by that time the 'gu will have grown that much more. Im wondering if I should even go for it. How long is it practical to have Dubias be part of a tegu's diet? How far into adulthood? I dont see to many people with 4' 'gu's saying they feed dubias so Im not sure it would be worth the time and effort to start a colony if hes going to outgrow them as a food source shortly after I get it up and running?

Any thoughts?

Also ... Im guessing the animal might be in the 15" range? Not sure ...


----------



## got10 (Sep 20, 2012)

james.w said:


> Extremes, chacoans, and black and whites are all the same species. Slightly different locale is what causes the color and size differences. But it is possible for a normal b&w to be just as big or bigger and just as white or whiter.



CORRECT!!!


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Fauna classifieds has some cheap babies right now!!


----------

